# Feedback wanted on EMD FP7 Phase II with Sound Santa Fe



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I am wanting to buy an early diesel Santa Fe such as the EMD FP7 Phase II with Sound Santa Fe. I want sound and it must be Santa Fe. I would prefer a 4 axle due to one line on my layout that has 9" radii. Any ideas and/or comments? Thanks!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Kato F-units*



BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> I am wanting to buy an early diesel Santa Fe such as the EMD FP7 Phase II with Sound Santa Fe. I want sound and it must be Santa Fe. I would prefer a 4 axle due to one line on my layout that has 9" radii. Any ideas and/or comments? Thanks!


Broke;

Welcome back guy! Kato makes excellent running F-3 and F-7 units. I think an FP-7 may have been slightly longer because it had a small steam boiler to supply steam heat to passenger cars. The difference in length would only have been a few feet at most. 
Actually, I think Kato now sells an FP-7 with a sound option, because they advertised them for their new Milwaukee Road "Olympian Hiawatha" passenger train. Santa Fe is such a popular road name that I would think you could buy one in Santa Fe livery.

regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> I am wanting to buy an early diesel Santa Fe such as the EMD FP7 Phase II with Sound Santa Fe. I want sound and it must be Santa Fe. I would prefer a 4 axle due to one line on my layout that has 9" radii. Any ideas and/or comments? Thanks!


You can pre-order a Kato SF F7 with sound. A SF FP7 as far as I know has not been announced, so you would have to wait and hope. 

HogTrainz

SANTA FE F7A WARBONNET # 300/301/304 DCC/LOKSOUND EQUIPPED
KATO 176-2121LS RELEASING MARCH 2019


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

traction fan said:


> Broke;
> 
> Welcome back guy! Kato makes excellent running F-3 and F-7 units. I think an FP-7 may have been slightly longer because it had a small steam boiler to supply steam heat to passenger cars. The difference in length would only have been a few feet at most.
> Actually, I think Kato now sells an FP-7 with a sound option, because they advertised them for their new Milwaukee Road "Olympian Hiawatha" passenger train. Santa Fe is such a popular road name that I would think you could buy one in Santa Fe livery.
> ...


Thanks! I am looking and I suppose that I will wait to see what the future will bring. The main reason that I want a new engine is that I have a Kato F3 with a MRC 1957 decoder in it. This is the second decoder of that type that has gone bad on me. So, I am not willing to buy another MRC1957. I would rather put that money into a newer diesel engine. Because my hands shake and I am blind in one eye, I prefer to get a factory installed sound decoder at this time.:laugh: N Scale is tough for some of us older guys!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Sir,

I have the Kobo Loksound FP-7ABA set up from Kato(Milwaukee Road). They run quite well. My local dealer says they are coming soon in the Santa Fe War Bonnett scheme. I have one on order, but not expected until next month at the earliest. I do not know if the Kobo units will be available at the same time. Kobo is the DCC/sound division for Kato as I understand it. I have several of their locomotives and all work great.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Well not to give any false information, I will get ou the F7P in the morning and run it around the track. Maybe able to shoot some video for you. I know I had few problems witha certain car jumping the track awhile back, but think i figured it out before I put it away.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> Sir,
> 
> I have the Kobo Loksound FP-7ABA set up from Kato(Milwaukee Road). They run quite well. My local dealer says they are coming soon in the Santa Fe War Bonnett scheme. I have one on order, but not expected until next month at the earliest. I do not know if the Kobo units will be available at the same time. Kobo is the DCC/sound division for Kato as I understand it. I have several of their locomotives and all work great.


According to Fifer Hobbies, if I got it straight, the F7 won't be out until next year this time. PA's can still be pre-ordered but it will be a couple of months before delivery. Thanks all for your input!


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

https://www.hobbylinc.com/model-pow...e-n-scale-model-train-diesel-locomotive-89440

Page says they have them in stock.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

jackpresley said:


> https://www.hobbylinc.com/model-pow...e-n-scale-model-train-diesel-locomotive-89440
> 
> Page says they have them in stock.


Not too sure about Model Power. I have been quite happy with Kato with the exception of Kato couplers not always compatible with MT's.
Thanks!


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

http://katousa.com/N/F7/index.html

BC,

Kato, according to their web site, are shipping in March of 2019.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

I guess my post must of been invisible, I posted that information and were to pre-order one. The sound equipped ones will be limited only so many made and I would guess they will sell out fast.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

jackpresley said:


> https://www.hobbylinc.com/model-pow...e-n-scale-model-train-diesel-locomotive-89440
> 
> Page says they have them in stock.


I will wait for Kato but in the mean time, I have ordered the Model Power version. The only problem is that it comes with the wrong couplers. I am not looking forward to changing out the Rapido couplers but...hwell:


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Well according to spookshow its a MRC/Model Power, it uses a MRC sound decoder and does come with E-Z Mate automatic/magnetic couplers. He rated it a C, that's not good.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

jackpresley said:


> https://www.hobbylinc.com/model-pow...e-n-scale-model-train-diesel-locomotive-89440
> 
> Page says they have them in stock.


Who is hobbylinc.com? Are they a scam or just non-responsive? I ordered the engine from them, gave them my CC number and now after one week, I have not received any response nor acknowledgement. So I sent them a email asking to cancel yesterday. Still no response. I can't even find a telephone contact number. A poor way to run a business.:thumbsdown:


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Who is hobbylinc.com? Are they a scam or just non-responsive? I ordered the engine from them, gave them my CC number and now after one week, I have not received any response nor acknowledgement. So I sent them a email asking to cancel yesterday. Still no response. I can't even find a telephone contact number. A poor way to run a business.:thumbsdown:


 Gosh I hope not. If you ordered it a week ago, that lets me off the hook.  Regardless, I feel bad for sending that link if they turn out to be no bueno. I've never ordered from them.

They are closed on weekends. Maybe you'll get a response Monday?


----------

